# new



## xpoc454 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello Im new to the board and am saying hello to all.
I am currently a white belt in Tang Soo Do and have a big belt test coming up.  I logged onto the forums to hopefully get more information as well as talk to others with similar martial art interests.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Good luck with your test.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Good luck with your upcoming test.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 24, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT! Happy posting and good luck on your test.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  This is certainly a good place to discuss martial arts.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT and good luck at your testing!!

JeffJ


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT and good luck on your belt test!  Please let us know how your testing goes.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 24, 2006)

welcome , happy posting and good luck on your belt test!

feel free to ask pm me about and questions you  may have about muay thai!


chris


----------



## Gemini (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 
Anything we can do to help you along the way, please don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## MJS (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 24, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello and welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Jul 28, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..For information , friendship and robust debate this is the place to be...


----------



## Lisa (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## pstarr (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

